# Dead Rabbit R wick life?



## blujeenz (4/6/22)

Im interested to know what others are getting in terms of puffs per wicking on their DD R.
I get roughly 900 at a push at 47W compared to 2500 from my Citadel at 36W.
DD R is being used on my Coolfire Z80 F0 21 and refresh function used, for what its worth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/22)

I have no idea how many puffs I get on my DR R coils. It is permanently in rotation so it is difficult to monitor.

The way I look at it is that the Dead Rabbit R produces great flavour, the coils are easy to build and are really cheap. 

I also have a lazy man's way of extending the life of the coil when it starts to go off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (5/6/22)

blujeenz said:


> Im interested to know what others are getting in terms of puffs per wicking on their DD R.
> I get roughly 900 at a push at 47W compared to 2500 from my Citadel at 36W.
> DD R is being used on my Coolfire Z80 F0 21 and refresh function used, for what its worth.


The kit you can get with enough coils for a year works on 4 days per coil if that helps?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/6/22)

Stew said:


> The kit you can get with enough coils for a year works on 4 days per coil if that helps?


Im aware of that thanks, but in comparison my citadel is 9 days before rewick.
If I was ADV the DDr it would be an every 2nd day scenario.
Both the OG wicks and diskem organic seem very sensitive to heat and dont last half the lifespan that CB V2 does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (5/6/22)

blujeenz said:


> blujeenz said:
> 
> 
> > Im aware of that thanks, but in comparison my citadel is 9 days before rewick.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/6/22)

No probs, any input is fine.
I have 2 devices with different juices and tanks, so days is less meaningful, but puffs is a good metric of wick life when 1 device is the daily and the other is a standby flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/22)

It varied significantly for me from 2 days and up to 2 weeks in rotation with 2 other setups… it is all about the juice you throw in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/6/22)

Like Grand Guru, mine is in rotation, however I did vape it almost exclusively for a few weeks when I first got it, only that even then, there were many "coil" and wicking changes whilst I experimented with "coil" and cotton options. I do however recall that I got well over 1000 hits, peaking around 30Watts with sweetener laden deserts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance (6/6/22)

Find the supplied “cotton” to be ok but not a good lasting performer over 35W. Still use it co’s I have it but found cutting my own strips of Japanese cotton pads to be a better lasting alternative.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/6/22)

Raindance said:


> Find the supplied “cotton” to be ok but not a good lasting performer over 35W. Still use it co’s I have it but found cutting my own strips of Japanese cotton pads to be a better lasting alternative.
> 
> Regards


No one locally seems to stock it anymore.
Did you import?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/6/22)

blujeenz said:


> No one locally seems to stock it anymore.
> Did you import?


You're technically competent enough to make your own "coil manufacturing jig" .... an old Microwave transformer turned into a spot welder, with a simple copper base plate to hold a piece of mesh and two pieces of 24 gauge SS wire, which then gives you a world of possibility in terms of "coil" material, diameter and resistance. As to cotton ... I'm currently using @DougP 's suggestion of Dischem Cotton Pads, and have no complaints.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (6/6/22)

Muji Japanese Organic Cotton Pads (5pcs/bag)


Material: Koh Gen Do organic cotton100% Koh Gen Do organic cotton pesticide-free, never bleached or chemically treated.



www.afrivape.co.za












UD Japanese Organic Cotton - Muji 6 Pads


Authentic organic Japanese Cotton manufactured by Muji in Japan. Makes for a great wick material on your rebuild-able atomisers. Cotton by Muji is not chemically treated, bleached or dyed and are made from naturally long fibre cotton. You will instantly notice the slight naturally creamy colour...




www.vapedomain.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/6/22)

I also cannot speak to puffs (mod has counters, I just ignore it), though working from home still I puff _waayyy _more than I used to when I was still office bound, so my comparison is also days related. That being said, until very recently I have been using the same juice in it as what I did two to three years ago (I am a single juice profile person) when I was office bound and since the first lockdown until about a month ago when I changed over to a new flavour, and before I got my DRR I used to rewick my Rebirth every two days. The same holds true now for my DRR as well, so there is no difference for me in that. 

That being said, I used to run my Rebirth between 90-95W whereas I am running the DRR on 60-65W, but still, the period of rewicking is the same for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're technically competent enough to make your own "coil manufacturing jig" .... an old Microwave transformer turned into a spot welder, with a simple copper base plate to hold a piece of mesh and two pieces of 24 gauge SS wire, which then gives you a world of possibility in terms of "coil" material, diameter and resistance. As to cotton ... I'm currently using @DougP 's suggestion of Dischem Cotton Pads, and have no complaints.


I hear you, but its not the coil part that irks me.
I havent had much better results with the Diskem either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (6/6/22)

There seems to be a common factor here, I don't have the tank in question but do have the PNP ones. Commercial juices seem to have a much higher W range than DIY. If I make something I can usually get it to be flavorful below 30 W. Many of the commercial ones won't give me any flavour at that W and seem to work best either with a low ohm dripper or squonk, ... or mesh. Depending on your build, mechs will usually work better with RDA's than tanks, but then by their very nature, you would tend to build low and have open airflow.

So, looking at the commonality, we see mesh and above 40 W to be common. This probably explains why that cotton gets hot and burns quicker. I know from experience that throttling the airflow will create more heat as less air is flowing over the coil, so that factor also comes into play.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/6/22)

Stranger said:


> I know from experience that throttling the airflow will create more heat as less air is flowing over the coil, so that factor also comes into play.


Now that you mention it, I did cut my airflow down on the DRR compared to what I ran on the Rebirth, so that may be the reason why it's lasting the same time

Reactions: Like 3


----------

